# Egolatria narcisistica e brutte figure del cafone più grande del mondo: Napoleone



## Minerva (7 Settembre 2013)

View attachment 7432I Fratelli Treves, editori in Milano, nel 1908 decidono di pubblicare il Napoleone di Hippolyte Taine, scritto nel 1873. Hitler era nato nell’anno in cui nella casa editrice aveva fatto il suo ingresso, in pompa magna, Gabriele D’Annunzio; Nietzsche era morto da 8 anni e le leggi razziali che li costringeranno a chiudere (ed essere rilevati da Garzanti) erano ben lungi dal venir concepite (anche se in Europa si stava già facendo strada l’antisemitismo, che spinse alcuni tra i più sciroccati, tra cui proprio il cognato di Nietzsche, Bernard Förster, a fondare colonie ariane in Sud America). Il pericolo dell’egolatria di un piccolo despota sembrava sventato.

Il libro, scritto nell’ambito di uno studio sul Regime moderno in Francia, dovrebbe parlare delle istituzioni napoleoniche, come le scuole e le Università, ma da un certo punto in poi ci si imbatte in qualcosa di vertiginosamente attraente. A un tratto, si trasforma in un trattato intorno alla psicologia del tiranno: seducente al limite del diabolico per Madame De Staël che tornò «intimidita» da un incontro con lui, «fratello postumo di Dante e Michelangelo» per la grandezza sovrumana dei suoi concepimenti, dittatore insopportabile che «considerava la creatura umana come un fatto o come una cosa, e non come un simile», Napoleone è ritratto con una specie di attenzione scientifica intorbidita dalla fascinazione; Taine incaglia la nostra attenzione nelle secche di questo personaggio che ha spaccato la sua epoca in un prima e  dopo di lui, e lo fa con questa frase iniziale: «il suo pensiero era una rotaia di marmo dalla quale nessun intelletto doveva allontanarsi». Il capitolo che parla del suo contegno in società e con le donne e del suo disprezzo delle convenienze è probabilmente l’apogeo della sovranità screanzata, qualcosa che avrebbe, o forse ha, fatto al gioia di Bataille e di Nietzsche – e su cui infatti Taine affonda la penna voluttuosamente:

«Dell’etichetta ch’egli prende in prestito dall’antica corte», dicono testimonianze di suoi contemporanei, «non conserva che la disciplina rigida e lo sfoggio pomposo». In sua presenza, disse Metternich, «tutto si faceva, per così dire, a passo di carica». Questa precipitazione, questo timore che egli ispirava, sopprimevano “intorno a lui ogni benessere, ogni comodità, ogni conversazione e ogni accordo facile»; nessun legame era possibile con lui, «tranne quello del comando e dell’obbedienza». Standogli accanto e facendo sempre quello che lui voleva si aveva la sensazione di essere «delle macchine, quasi simili, o poco meno, alle poltrone eleganti e dorate di cui erano ornati i suoi palazzi».

Perché una macchina funzioni bene, però, bisogna che il macchinista abbia cura di ricaricarla spesso: ecco che quando Napoleone tornava da una trasferta «ciascuno faceva ansiosamente il suo esame di coscienza, cercando su quale parte della sua condotta il padrone severo poteva esprimere il suo malcontento». A provare questa angoscia erano indifferentemente «sposa, famiglia, grandi dignitari». L’imperatrice, dice in un impeto ammirato Taine, cioè colei «che lo conosceva meglio di chiunque altro», era solita dire: «l’Imperatore è tanto felice, che certamente sgriderà molto». In effetti, appena tornato, egli dava «nella sua sfuriata forte e rozza; poi, soddisfatto d’aver impresso questo piccolo terrore, egli pareva aver dimenticato quanto era accaduto e riprendeva il suo andamento di vita ordinaria».

Per calcolo e per ostinazione, dice Taine con eleganza, «egli non si staccava mai dalla sua sovranità». Impossibile divertirlo o interessarlo: a teatro, «egli sogna o sbadiglia; proibizione di applaudire; davanti alla sfilata delle eterne tragedie, la corte si annoia mortalmente; si esce da teatro tristi e malcontenti solo a causa sua». Nei suoi salotti, dice Mme De Rémusat, stessa cosa: «egli non sapeva, e, credo, non voleva mettere nessuno a suo agio, temendo la minima apparenza di familiarità ed ispirando a ciascuno il timore di sentirsi dire, davanti a testimoni, qualche parola scortese». Addirittura, «durante le contraddanze, egli s’aggira tra le file delle dame, per rivolger loro delle parole insignificanti o spiacevoli», e non le accosta mai se non con «noia e malagrazia»; in fondo, conclude Mme De Rémusat, «egli è diffidente e malevolo» riguardo le donne. Il potere che esse avevano acquistato in società gli sembrava «un’usurpazione insopportabile».

Non sapeva conversare né sorridere: «Io non ho mai udito una voce così poco aspra, così poco morbida. Quando egli sorrideva, la sua bocca, con una parte delle guance, sorrideva; la sua fronte e i suoi occhi restavano immutabilmente foschi…. Questo misto di sorriso e serietà aveva qualcosa di terribile e di spaventevole», dice Vernaghen D’Ense, lo stesso che riferisce «una volta a Saint-Cloud, davanti a un circolo intero di dame, l’ho udito ripetere una ventina di volte questa stessa e unica frase: “Fa caldo!”». Mme De Rémuset rincara: «Non è mai uscita dalla sua bocca una sola parola graziosa o soltanto educata in cospetto di una donna, sebbene lo sforzo per trovarne si esprimesse spesso sul suo volto e nel suono della sua voce». Non bastasse, «Non parla che del loro abbigliamento, del quale si dichiara giudice malizioso e severo, e sul quale dice loro delle facezie poco delicate, oppure sul numero dei loro figliuoli, domandando loro in termini crudi se li hanno nutriti esse stesse al seno, o ammonendole sulle loro relazioni».

Non ce n’era una sola che non fosse contenta di vederlo allontanarsi, se «talvolta egli si diverte a sconcertarle; è maldicente e beffardo con esse, in faccia, a bruciapelo, come un colonnello coi suoi cantinieri». Non mancava di ricordare a tutte quelle che gli si rivolgevano di «chiamarlo Imperatore». Sulle sue avventure galanti era altrettanto indiscreto: «egli divulga il fatto e dice il nome; meglio ancora, egli avverte Giuseppina, le dà dei particolari intimi e non tollera ch’essa si lagni».

Pare che la sua frase preferita a tal proposito, con cui chiudeva ogni discussione, fosse «Io ho il diritto di rispondere a tutti i vostri lamenti con un eterno io».


----------

